# Logan's New Orleans Saints Rod



## captaintony

Here is a recent "New Orleans Saints" build for my friend Logan. It was built on a FTU BSRT70ML blank, Fuji Reel Seat, Fuji Mirco Spiral Guides, Batson EVA Split Grips, Golf Ball Dimple pattern between the Butt Cap and Handle, as well as some New Orleans Saints Marbling...West Coast Style.


----------



## patfatdaddy

Looks great Tony. You have got that marbleing figured out.
Pat


----------



## Sisco Kid

That's one Sweet Looking rod.


----------



## Skiff

Pretty Cool! Now I want some gumbo.......


----------



## BudT

Slick. Very Slick!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

That is a nice build. No doubt in the theme, great color combos.


----------



## Bill Stevens

*Lable for Saints Rod*

Tony your pictures of the Saints rod are "spec"takular!

Take a look at labels I make for Saints rods.

Send me an email and I will send you the recipe for Gumbo they is asking for!


----------



## shooter9

*Thanks Tony...*

Here is the rod with new Daiwa AIRD reel........I can whip a bait out there with this rod. I feel like the Drew Brees of fishing...Just wish I had the same contract. It's awesome Tony, thanks again.
Logan


----------



## shooter9

*Oh yeah.......*

Who dat!!!!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

What's being used underneath for the dimple effect?


----------



## captaintony

*Dry Wall Tape*

On this particular rod, I used Dry Wall Tape from Lowe's. It is a cardboard paper with adhesive backing. I would also like to mention that the Rod Finish is Bullard Diamond 2 and that the pigment in the Marbeling is from Bullard as well.

Thanks 2cooler's for all of the nice complements on this build.

Tony


----------

